# Unable to enter BIOS



## Maurice119 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I've been trying to boot from the original Ubuntu CD to repartition my hard drive so I can install another operating system (OpenSolaris, if you really wanna know  ) but, when I insert the CD and reboot, it doesn't boot from the CD at all!

So I think, heh, the BIOS settings will be wrong, but when I try to access my BIOS settings (Phoenix BIOS by the way) I see that it doesn't work. I've done it coupl'a times before, it should be F2. But when I press F2, nothing happens!

So, I'm asking the question, how the hell do I get back into my BIOS?

Any help will be appreciated.

Edit: By the way, I'm on a laptop, and no one in my area knows how to open this piece a crap. If it were a normal laptop which should be easy to open, I would and get out the CMOS battery. But too bad, this Medion laptop is almost unopenable by non-experts.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Maurice, welcome to TSF

Try tapping the Del key at startup. I think that's the correct key for Medions.

Also, try Ctrl-Alt-Esc, Ctrl-Alt-S and Ctrl-Alt-Ins. These are for the Phoenix BIOS.


----------



## Maurice119 (Jan 18, 2009)

koala said:


> Hi Maurice, welcome to TSF
> 
> Try tapping the Del key at startup. I think that's the correct key for Medions.
> 
> Also, try Ctrl-Alt-Esc, Ctrl-Alt-S and Ctrl-Alt-Ins. These are for the Phoenix BIOS.


Thanks for your quick reply, but as I stated in the first post, I've done it before and it should be F2. But, because I know that computer are weird-*** bitches, I've tried it anyway, but without success. 

Any more help would be higherly (= wait, what?) appreciated.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

F12 for a boot device menu?


----------



## Maurice119 (Jan 18, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> F12 for a boot device menu?


Also disabled. If this would be enabled, my problem would be solved and I could easily boot from CDs.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Might help, this link has some pictures for opening "a" medion laptop, maybe your unknown model is similar in design.
https://systemausfall.org/wikis/howto/Debian_on_Medion_MD9703/harddrive


----------



## Maurice119 (Jan 18, 2009)

grimx133 said:


> Might help, this link has some pictures for opening "a" medion laptop, maybe your unknown model is similar in design.
> https://systemausfall.org/wikis/howto/Debian_on_Medion_MD9703/harddrive


It's not the same model as mine, actually I have a very different model. Thanks for the help anyway.


----------

